# Wanted- Puregon pen injector



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm gonna be on Puregon on my next TX but don't have the pen for injecting.
The place I'm thinking of getting my drugs from doesn't stock the actual pen.

Was wondering if anyone has a Puregon pen injector to sell? My TX is in early November and starting to panic.

Love/Ophelia


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 18, 2007)

Ophelia

I have one you can have. They came free where we bought our drugs so I am happy to pass it on [have a second one still boxed}
Let me know your address and i will post it ASAP. Best of luck with your cycle x


----------



## ninaseb (Nov 8, 2008)

i have a pen injector and lots of other bits that you can have.... we have finished our cycle and are desperate to give away the useful items

if you are looking to begin a cycle and have been on puregon or orgalutran please let me know

nina


----------

